# cpu für aeg a250



## tweety260101 (9 Juli 2006)

hallo ich suche eine cpu für eine aeg a250


----------



## Virgill (5 September 2006)

*Cpu*

Guck mal auf www.ohp.de
Dort gibt es eine neue @250 CPU. Die ist wohl voll kompatibel.


----------

